# Grandview, MO Missy senior owner drop-off



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel so sorry for this regal old gal, 13 years with the same family and they drop her off, she must be so confused.


















http://www.adoptapet.com/pet1961455-ss.html

Missy's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Unknown 

Sex: Female 
Age: Senior 



Missy is: 
housetrained 
purebred 
good with kids 
good with dogs 
up to date with shots 



Missy's story... 
Missy is a 13-year old pure-breed German Shepherd. We are relocating and are unable to take her with us and need to find a loving home. She is mild-tempered and loves attention. She is an ‘inside’ dog but loves to play outside for a while. She enjoys being around people. Missy likes to be chased and enjoys playing with the tennis ball. She is active year-round but more so in the winter months. Missy is current on her shots. She is house-trained and the new owner should try to keep her on a schedule.

If you are serious, have a loving household and want a friendly companion, please call Teresa at 816-392-1623. Missy is great fun!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Poor girl....How can people be so heartless??? Makes me so mad.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahhh, that is horrible. And they have the nerve to say keep her on her scedule?? 

I guess some people have no choice. Maybe they are relocating their kids too.









At least it is not a kill shelter.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Amazing! after 13 years and they cant even find a relative or family member to take their long time pet?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Whats with the socks?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Hardwood floors? Geez..........


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, I thought so.Pretty sad


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This poor dog must be so confused. I hope someone adopts her very soon.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm speechless on this one. How does somebody live with themselves when they do something like that?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I wish I could take her


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

would she be good around kids and other dogs?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

i would love to know where they are relocating to ? Mars?


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: acurajanewould she be good around kids and other dogs?


According to the description she would be fine.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump for this dog who deserves a family who will cherish her!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Is Missouri rescue near her?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think Missy is already in a rescue. KC rescue. Right? 

Do you know how Bella is doing, Myoung??


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Timber 1 went away for a few days so Bella is with the trainer we use until he gets back. We are trying to arrange the foster arrangements as we all do home fostering. She was a last minute addition so ...hopefully soon she will be in home foster where she will flourish.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not acceptable to dump a beautiful dog like this. I relocated to the Philippines for two years with four dogs and a cat.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: marksteveni would love to know where they are relocating to ? Mars?


hopefully, so they won't be able to get another dog. 
can't say what I really think about this.


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

That's awful, i can't imagine having a dog for 13 years and not taking them with me. I would be homeless with my dogs before i'd move somewhere without them.

Do people not do research and find places that allow dogs before moving. 

Crazy.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for Christmas!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

What happened to this girl? I am interested in her


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you try to contact the group she is with?


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

You may try contacting the shelter, I have heard she possibly made it to a rescue but am not confident. Hope she can spend the rest of her golden years in love and comfort.


----------

